# Look what my wife got me for Christmas!



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Great. It appears this won't let me attach an image. Oh well, she got me a bottle of Pappy van Winkle 20 yr. I am a lucky man.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bigtotoro said:


> Great. It appears this won't let me attach an image. Oh well, she got me a bottle of Pappy van Winkle 20 yr. *I am a lucky man*.


Yes you are!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Image attached and it looks GREAT Patrick!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

You are a very lucky man with a great wife.

Enjoy the Pappy's, a hard to get and very, very enjoyable bourbon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

A great gift! Although taken improperly you run the risk of not remembering it...:nono:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Drinking Rule #1 - The good stuff is never, EVER to be used as a mixer.
Drinking Rule #2 - You are never, EVER to get drunk on the good stuff unless you come in to a sh*tload of money. Mt Gay Extra Old, a fine single malt, Pappy van Winkle... are sippin' drinks only.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*There's an old Russian saying: "Having a good wife and rich cabbage soup, seek not other things." You've got a great wife, my man. AND she provides you with coveted delights! 

OOOooo, what a lucky man he is!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

You are indeed a lucky man! I've been wanting to try Pappy's for some time now. Where did she find it in Houston?


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Great find by your wife! I'm a bit of a bourbon fan. What have your thoughts of the 20 year been?


If anyone else wants a bottle of 20 year, I MAY have an extra. I do have SEVERAL bottles of 12 year extra. I have been collecting for my wedding in July, and have ended up with a few too many bottles.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

If there was any way you could get it to me up here I'd buy it in a second!!!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats and Hold onto a Wife like that. 

James


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Never heard of it but I imagine Id like it....alot.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Patrick! :high5:

That is amazing nectar!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice, she is a keeper!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Lucky man, that's been on my want to try list for some time.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Hokie said:


> Great find by your wife! I'm a bit of a bourbon fan. What have your thoughts of the 20 year been?
> 
> If anyone else wants a bottle of 20 year, I MAY have an extra. I do have SEVERAL bottles of 12 year extra. I have been collecting for my wedding in July, and have ended up with a few too many bottles.


Speaking hypothetically, what are you looking for on the 12&20?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Alright. Secrets time. Keep this on the down low or you'll just screw yourself next year. She called Spec's (the big one) and inquired as to it's potential availability. She did this in September. She was transferred to "the Man" who took down her name and number. She got a call on 30th of November (it is only released once a year) and was told she had a bottle of Pappy 20 waiting and 24 hours to claim it. It was never found on a shelf because they never make it to the shelf. They are reserved for clientele that have the sense to ask the right questions (AKA the folks that deserve it). Now take that advice for your own personal use and guard it like an Opus source.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Bigtotoro said:


> Speaking hypothetically, what are you looking for on the 12&20?


Replied about 12.

Bill


----------

